

Now Anyone Can Sync Google Docs & Microsoft Office - rhartsock
http://mashable.com/2011/02/24/google-cloud-connect-2/

======
orky56
Google is making its presence felt more and more on the desktop, right at
Microsoft's doorstop. Unlike Chrome which is an alternative to IE, this Google
Docs integration is just making things way too complicated. It's a parasitic
relationship. Each of these services are handicapped in their own way and are
using each other's services as bandaids.

------
nazgulnarsil
what microsoft should have done 5 years ago with their own service.

~~~
jackvalentine
Their own service is also currently the most low-quality experience in file
syncing I have ever used. It seems to "hang" all the time, it constantly asks
me to put my password in again, nothing about it is usable.

But Dropbox is.

------
hmahncke
anyone with a PC.

~~~
ayb
that is running Windows

